# اريد نموذج ثلالثي الابعاد لصاروخ او طائرة او برنامج simulation



## م المصري (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اريد نموذج رياضي ثلالثي الابعاد لأي طائره حقيقية و ايضا صاروخ 
بحيث استطيع ان ارسم مسار ثلالثي الالبعاد من اخلال ادخال زوايا اسطح التحكم 
(elerons+ ruders+elevators) 
او لو هناك برنامج لطائرة او صاروخ يستطيع تلبه هذه المتطلبات 
و شكرا لكم اعزائي مهندسي الطيران


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 أكتوبر 2006)

تفضل اخي العزيز هذا البرنامج لعله يكون طلبك
برنامج لرسم الطائرات RcCAD
http://www.sendspace.com/file/yq7go9
تقبل تحياتي اخوك وليد


----------



## HARD_REVENGE (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل يارجاله


----------



## م المصري (23 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي المهندس وليد سمير شكرا جزيلا لك علي هذا البرنامج القيم و الذي اعجبني فعلا و لكن ما احتاجه هو برنامج يمكنني من رسم مسار طائرة و ليس رسم جسم الطائرة بحيث اتخيل اني انا الطيار و اعطي زوايا معينه لأسطح التحكم فتتحرك الطائرة في مسار معين و هكذا و ان يكون البرنامج يستطيع اخراج احداثيات المسار في المحاور الثلاثه 
و شكرا مره اخري لك


----------



## dreams1804 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*      السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير​​​​​*​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (28 ديسمبر 2009)

البرنامج الرائع والمتميز برنامج rocketsim من موقع rocketapogge http://www.apogeerockets.com/rocksim_demo.asp


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووورين


----------



## dreams1804 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله بكم لكن نتمنى ان تكون النسخة كاملة مع الكراك


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اخي نرجو تامين نسخة كاملة مع الكراك مع الشكر سلفا


----------

